# Air wire drop ins



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the last show Kidmans sold a club member an Air wire drop in GP 30 kit.
I got volinteered to install it.
And I am NOT one who likes to read instructions.
But I was very impressed with the photos in the book and how easy it was.
I have gutted USAT locos before so I had an idea of what to do.
any beginner to RC batt. This is A way to go.

Now I will save the programing and engine detailing for the new owner. He needs to learn this stuff to.

Plus I had forgotten how easy it is to brake parts off the USAT locos. man you can hardly touch them w/o losing something.

no photos, just sharing my thoughts.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Same as you Marty. I have gutted a S-4 and an NW to install Airwire. Not being electronically minded it took several days and attempts to get it right. The along comes the Airwire drop ins and I did a GP-30 in one go. (once I had all the info) 
However, I now need an original G-2 to install in a GP9 in order for the LGB sound module that I acquired to work. 

"Big fingers, small details = breaks."


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Marty.
In future you might like to consider this http://www.traintekllc.com/adapt-a-board-update.asp Assuming it actualy comes about it will alllow any Plug'n'Play R/C system such as QSI, Revolution and RCS.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Like I said, I got volunteered for this one.


----------

